# Fishing Tip #???? CLEAN UP SPOONS AND SPINNERS



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN class=posttext>Spinners and spoons can usually be cleaned up with a piece of brass wool and Coca Cola. If the spoons are rusty, they are usually not worth the effort it takes to clean them. Once plated steel spoons start to rust, there is not much you can do to salvage them. 

Don't use steel wool. You'll leave tiny pieces on the spoons that will rust like crazy and may cause a reaction due to the dissimilar metals. (Galvanic corrosion) 

A little Simonize Paste Wax on the lures and hooks after cleaning will hold off tarnish for a long time. <P align=left>____________________http://www.panhandlefishingbooks.com/


----------

